# Gaggia Coffee Deluxe Problems



## bara03 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi,

I recently won a Gaggia Coffee Deluxe from a well known auction site, and I have a couple of problems with it that I hope are easy to fix.

When I turned the machine on for the first time and it was warming up, a small amount of water would drip from the shower head.

I have now descaled the machine and cleaned the shower head but water is still dripping from the shower head whilst warming up but also the steam wand is dripping a very small amount of water as well whilst warming up and this wasn't happening before I descaled the machine.

Is this something simple that can be resolved??

Many Thanks

Andy


----------

